# Is this Gsp?



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I got this as metallic green star polyps. I'm still new but it doesn't look like other gsp I've seen.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

yes that is GSP. there has been cases of it turning brown.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

You need light and flow for it to thrive.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Its the less colorful variety of briarium, not the popular "neon green GSP".


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Who has some of the nice bright green gsp for me?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Thanks for the replies. Who has some of the nice bright green gsp for me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Shoot me a PM if you want some


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

manhtu said:


> Shoot me a PM if you want some


Did you sell your rocks yet?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> Did you sell your rocks yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yep. .


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Matt if you want a frag of my gsp come and get it.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> Matt if you want a frag of my gsp come and get it.


Thanks I will.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Which lighting do you have?

It looks like your tank only has White light.

Is this true?

If this is true, then corals will never look the same in your tank.

I have a tank that only has white light. In this tank, I have neon green zoas and blue star polyps.

The star polyps look like a washed out pink colour and the neon green zoas are brown.

Lighting is very important.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

KJSMSW said:


> Which lighting do you have?
> 
> It looks like your tank only has White light.
> 
> ...


I have 4 t5ho bulbs. 2 are blue and 2 are white. Everything else has nice colour.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

In that case, Kooka is right.

Different variant.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

